# Shawl Closure pin - tuturial



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Found this tuturial on how to make a shawl closure pin.......

http://laughingpurplegoldfish.blogspot.com/2009/06/project-10-night-out-on-cape.html


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Love it.

Btw I used to live in Pretoria. :thumbup:


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

She is sooooo clever. Thanks. 

Pzoe


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

What a great idea! Thank for sharing,


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

desireebruce said:


> Love it.
> 
> Btw I used to live in Pretoria. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

I really hate to sound stupid, but where is the tutorial? Did I miss it?


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Marie from NC said:


> I really hate to sound stupid, but where is the tutorial? Did I miss it?


I didn't see it either.


----------



## raybo8055 (Mar 24, 2011)

Me either.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Great idea, shame there's no tutorial for it!


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Pippen said:


> Found this tuturial on how to make a shawl closure pin.......
> 
> http://laughingpurplegoldfish.blogspot.com/2009/06/project-10-night-out-on-cape.html


I love this idea. Pins can be quite expensive and I can never seem to find mine when I'm wearing my shawl. I could have several of these around. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Where it says "pattern used" under the second picture in the link, there's a link to an e-book.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

link does not work, i'll see if i can find another way


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Pippen said:


> Where it says "pattern used" under the second picture in the link, there's a link to an e-book.


The link isn't working but if you go to Ravelry you'll find the book which is $9.95 at lteast I think that's the right one! :lol:


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is the link to the e-book: the one in the link above looks like it's not working anymore:

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/other/hooked-for-30-days---ebook/13417


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Shawl pins come in so many styles and materials.... One of my favorites is a NitPicks Harmony knitting needle that I broke and DH sharpened for me. It is perfect with my Ashton shawl.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Pippen said:


> Here is the link to the e-book: the one in the link above looks like it's not working anymore:
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/crocheting/other/hooked-for-30-days---ebook/13417


Thanks everso Pippen for finding this new link. :-D


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great idea Jynx .. perfect shawl pin for perfect shawl.

I love repurposing different things like that..



Dreamweaver said:


> Shawl pins come in so many styles and materials.... One of my favorites is a NitPicks Harmony knitting needle that I broke and DH sharpened for me. It is perfect with my Ashton shawl.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

That is a lovely shawl and very innovative pin.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Shawl pins come in so many styles and materials.... One of my favorites is a NitPicks Harmony knitting needle that I broke and DH sharpened for me. It is perfect with my Ashton shawl.


Hi Dreamweaver - great to see you are back. Hope all is well,


----------

